# liquid stamina



## Tim Broyer (Feb 21, 2008)

While waiting for one appointment, I stopped in for some liquid stamina and worked in Adobe Lightroom. I had my holga with me in the hopes I might spot something worthy of a Holga shot but it was not to be. However, the scouting was a success and I hope to produce a really cool portrait of a gentleman and his custom Harley-Davidson for a company called Atlantic Prosthetics and Orthopedics. He has a custom prosthetic and still rides his motorcycle. I'm planning for some dynamic lighting and location for this shoot.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 21, 2008)

Now that is cool Tim and a great Lounge post!! Thanks.....


----------



## billg71 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's one:






My daughter at the Holy of Holies, the Pike Place store in Seattle.

"I'm not worthy...."


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know what number this one is San Diego is.


----------

